# Iszy & Pristine: Stories and Pictures



## Lissa (Aug 12, 2005)

Iszy does NOT take very good photographs. lol












Pristine

This one kills me!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 12, 2005)

Iszy looks like she wants to run away! They're both so cute, Lissa. 

What breed is Pristine? I feel like a dummy for asking, but I don't think I've seen many (if any) quite like her.

Laura


----------



## Lissa (Aug 12, 2005)

Haha! Iszy DOES want to run away. I have to hold her down for the pictures. 

Pristine is a Jersey Wooly.


----------



## irishmist (Aug 12, 2005)

In the second pic Izzy looks like a scottish terrier lol

they are just delicious!

Susan


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2005)

:inlove:

EXCELLENT pictures, Lissa! :clap:

It really is uncanny how much Prestine looks like Lenci.

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Aug 12, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> It really is uncanny how much Prestine looks like Lenci.


OMG...I cuddled Pristine the other day and I could have swore she wasLenci. She is the sweetest little thing. :love:


----------



## lucylocket (Aug 12, 2005)

hi lissa 

what georgeous bunnys 

can i ask how you got the name prestine 

varna xxxx


----------



## Shuu (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like a little Scottish Terrier in this one! I love it.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 12, 2005)

*lucylocket wrote: *


> can i ask how you got the name prestine


I asked my husband what another word for "perfect" was. Hesaid Pristine and I immediately wanted that to be her name.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Iszy does NOT take very good photographs. lol

You're kidding right. Look at this adorable baby posing soooo cute.










She is sooooo cute.

Pristine is gorgeous. W:shock:W, she really does look a lot like Lenci, it's amazing.

I love this picture





She has a 'Are you done yet' look on her face.

Please give these two precios girls cuddles and kisses from me and the Zoo Crew.

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Aug 12, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Iszy does NOT take very good photographs. lol
> 
> You're kidding right. Look at this adorable baby posing soooo cute.




She just will not sit still. :foreheadsmack:Her colors alsodon't turn out as well on photos as they do in person. She issomuch cuter than the pictures show.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2005)

I swear, Iszy is just one big bundle of little bunny attitude! 

Love the pictures, Lissa.


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't see how Iszy can be any cuter, but i'lltake your word for it (I think she is a doll baby). Shealways looks so cute and fluffy. Pristine looks like she'ssaying "Mom, you're embarrassing me - my friends can see you takingpictures of us"

:sunshine:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

Lissa,

We all miss you here. I haven't seen you lately. I know that you havebeen having a hard time with your lost of Lenci. So I want to lift yourheart up and so you know that we all are here for you.






:hug:

Angel and SweetPea


----------



## ariel (Aug 19, 2005)

Lissa Iszy looks as cute as ever!!! What a cutie is that Pristine!
Just off track for a second i think it was you who was going to bemoving house earlier this year ??? If it was did you move?? If not thenI obviously have you confused with somebunny else.

Anyway I loved the pics :inlove:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


>


Very cute pictures. I love this one, she looks like a fluffy pillow. Very cute!


----------



## Lissa (Aug 19, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Lissa,
> 
> We all miss you here. I haven't seen you lately. I know that you havebeen having a hard time with your lost of Lenci. So I want to lift yourheart up and so you know that we all are here for you.




I need stop cryingbefore I can respond. :bigtears:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww I'm sorry that your crying really badagain. But tell you what eventhough it will make you cry it is a goodcry and so you know that Lenci will always be in your heart.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 19, 2005)

Ariel - Yes it was me that moved. Wemoved into our first home in April of this year. Things havebeen great so far. In fact, we just got central air onWednesday. 

Sweetpeasmommie - That is such a wonderful picture youdid. I absolutely love it!! Bless yourheart!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

Aw thank you Lissa. Wow congrats on your move and getting AC. I bet you are in AC heaven.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 22, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!







Pristine's favorite place to hide....

*



*

Whoa!

*



*

Thirsty!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 22, 2005)

Hee hee! I love the "frog legs" picture! 

They're both so adorable, Lissa.

Laura


----------



## Lissa (Aug 22, 2005)

Iszy: 2lb 12 oz.

Pristine: *NOW 2lb 8 oz!!!!! *Soon she'll be bigger than Iszy!! :shock:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 22, 2005)

Look at that little face:inlove:.

She's certainly growing up fast Lissa. Iszy had better watch out!

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Aug 26, 2005)

Bunny Mommy photo shoot...


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 26, 2005)

My Goodness!






Look at that fat body and those tiny little legs!

What an ADORABLE picture! :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom (Aug 26, 2005)

Such cute pictures! Pristine looks like a little powderpuff with a bunny head!


----------



## m.e. (Aug 26, 2005)

You can totally see the love, and the connection between the two of you :hearts:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Lissa (Sep 1, 2005)

QUICK UPDATE: As of this morning,Pristine (at 3 monthsold)officially weighs the sameas Iszy. That is, 2 lbs 12 oz.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Lissa (Sep 8, 2005)

Pristine is such a sweet bunny. Theonly thing I worry about is her running full speed into walls aroundthe house. :run:I'm afraid one of these times sheis going to crack her littlehead open. 

Anyone know where I can find a bunny helmet? :wink:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 8, 2005)

Bunny in a helmet- that's quite the image!

:laugh:


----------



## Lissa (Sep 8, 2005)

Something kind of like this would be cute...


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe this site can help you locate one for a rabbit.

http://www.akatombo.com/index/en/merchandise/

:wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 8, 2005)

That is just too cute . I can just see that little girl doing the Bunny 500 in that lol

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 8, 2005)

Carolyn, we need to call up Race Rabbit and find out where he got his!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

I was telling Lissa about Race Rabbit lastnight, Laura! Was looking for a picture of him on the net,but can't find one. They had that helmet custom-made for thelittle guy. I know my friend has a picture of him because shehad one taken when they were filming. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Sep 8, 2005)

More recent pictures. Notice the blackon Pristine's nose and ears!!! She's getting so big!!! Andthen Iszy...I just can't get a good picture out of that girl!


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 8, 2005)

It's a little black furball!








:inlove:


----------



## Lissa (Sep 8, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> It's a little black furball!


OMG! She is!! She is so much cuter inperson. Her colors just don't come out in pictures.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 12, 2005)

a suggestion until you find a helmet:


----------



## Lissa (Sep 12, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 12, 2005)

:laugh:ROFL. That is one sour puss!!!

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 12, 2005)

:highfive:LOL!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 13, 2005)

Lol, i have that picture aswell carolyn, is thatthe forward that says something like " what do you do when you aredrunk, have a very large melon, a very patient cat and it's footballseason? lol. Cracks meup every time. :laugh:


----------



## Lissa (Sep 15, 2005)

OMG!! Last night while Jason and Iwere watching television, Pristine takes her first jump onto thesofa!!! :bunnydance:Jason had never seen a rabbitjump onto furniture before and we were both laughinghisterically. It was sooooooo cute!!!:love:We wereso 

proud of her. What a daring little bunny sheis. It was very exciting. Andlater on I fell asleep on the couch and woke up to :apollo:in myface. :inlove:


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 15, 2005)

Sooooo cute!

I laughed so hard the first time I saw Poco jump up on the bed. I just looked so comical!

Sounds like she's fitting in well in her new home.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 15, 2005)

Wonder if she surprised herself when she was able to get up there. 

So cute that you woke up to her looking at you. She loves her Mama and her life.

:rose:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 15, 2005)

Bless her little heart - she was checking to see that her mom was OK! She has some personality, that one 

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Sep 16, 2005)

Pristine would NOT let Jason read his book lastnight. She kept jumping up and off the couch and onto hislap. 

She also has this habit of following us around the house. Ifwe go into the bathroom...there she is. From the living roomto the dining room to the kitchen...she is our little shadow.lol


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 16, 2005)

She loves her mommy and daddy!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> She loves her mommy and daddy!




She sure does! 

And she obviously_loves_ to make them laugh! 

What a little clown!





Silly Rabbit!

-Carolyn


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 16, 2005)

That's the sweetest! It's so much fun when they want to play. You have such sweet little babies!


----------



## mini lop luva (Sep 16, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww there so cute i did chucke on some piccys lol love them xxxxxxx


----------



## Lissa (Sep 16, 2005)

Pristine is now 3 pounds. My little baby is growing too fast.:tears2:


----------



## edwinf8936 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Lissa wrote:*


> Pristine would NOT let Jason read his book lastnight. She kept jumping up and off the couch and onto hislap.
> 
> She also has this habit of following us around the house. Ifwe go into the bathroom...there she is. From the living roomto the dining room to the kitchen...she is our little shadow.lol




Mr. Z does that when he is out of his pen.

Ed


----------



## Lissa (Sep 26, 2005)

The newest picture of Pristine. She turned 4 months old on Friday.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 26, 2005)

Look at that little princess! She definately knows how to relax!


----------



## Lissa (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking more and more like Lenci everyday...(THIS PICTURE IS LENCI NOT PRISTINE )


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

She sure is! What a life!!! :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 26, 2005)

What a great picture!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 27, 2005)

She is so beautiful... :angel:


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 27, 2005)

Gorgeous girl! That must take some brushing!


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, Lissa! That picture is beautiful!! She is such a sweet girl.

Jen


----------



## Lissa (Oct 4, 2005)

Tale of the Missing Bun:

So I wake up this morning to put Pristine back in her cage so that Iszycan come out for the day and Pristine is no where to befound. I checked under the couches, in her cage, inthe bathroom and even behind the TV. But noPristine.:dunno: At this point, I'm freaking out.So I run upstairs to tell Jason. :run: And what doI find? Pristine poos all over the floor upstairs.:foreheadsmack:She must have had a blast while we weresleeping. :happybunny:Crazy little bunny. Yeah, sonow she can not only jump up the stairs but she can get down.Hahah!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 6, 2005)

Newer pictures....


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 6, 2005)

Those are such awesome bunnies, lucky you. very unique and gorgeous! How is Iszy feeling these days?


----------



## Lissa (Oct 7, 2005)

Iszy is doing good. We just ended her week of antibiotics for the month.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 7, 2005)

OMG! I just went home and found Iszyat the top of the stairs! Hahaha! She must havecaptured Pristine's scent! :great:


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 7, 2005)

are you sure Iszy is a bunny and not a lil scotty dog? im really starting to question it myself ! lol


----------



## Lissa (Oct 7, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> are you sure Iszy is a bunny and not a lil scotty dog? imreally starting to question it myself ! lol


Hahaha! Isn't she precious.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 7, 2005)

:great:


I swear to God, Lissa, when I was scrolling down these new pictures, I might as well have been watching fireworks.


Ooooooooo!

Ahhhhhhhh! . . .


I love how you get right in their face for the pictures. :star: Theyseemed to have gotten used to you crawling up to them. It's great howyou get down on their level and capture those special moments. 

Keep going with the camera. You're taking some excellent pictures!

:highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Oct 7, 2005)

Aww ... thankyou Carolyn. :hearts:


----------



## BunnyLover (Oct 7, 2005)

You have two gorgeous girls Lissa! I love thepictures, youreally were able tocapture theirpersonalities in every shot.

Lissa


----------



## Lissa (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you. I'm a very proud momma. :love:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 7, 2005)

I love Jason's "look" in this picture, like "What IS she doing NOW?" hehe

Was she chewing on the molding?


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 7, 2005)

Awwww they are just adorable. I want sobad to scoop them up for a nice long cuddle and kisses on those sweetnoses. Great pictures Lissa. Keep them coming.

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Oct 9, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I love Jason's "look" in this picture, like "What IS she doing NOW?" heh


That's EXACTLY it. Hahaha


----------



## Lissa (Oct 17, 2005)

Pristine is now 3 lbs 10 oz. :faint:


----------



## Lissa (Oct 26, 2005)

These are the pictures we took for our Christmascard this year. Unfortunately Iszy's nasty butt ruinedthem.


----------



## doodle (Oct 26, 2005)

Your bunnies are so adorable.  

I love this picture!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 26, 2005)

Thank you.  That is my favorite too. In fact, it's on my desktop.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

Why no smiles, Lissa? Such a beautiful family and no smile at all. WHY??






She does look so Pristine here. What aLove. It's a perfect name for her. So Proud andPretty.

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Oct 27, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Whyno smiles, Lissa? Such a beautiful family and no smile atall. WHY??


:dunno:I guess it's just habit.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

You have a beautiful smile. You should share it with the world. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Oct 27, 2005)

Pristine is such a hyper little thing.She has totally won my heart over.:inlove: She will jump onthe couch and lay right next to me. Then she'll nudge me (orchew the couch) for a petting session. The way she looks atJason and me just melts my heart. I can stare at her forhours smiling, laughing and silently communicating. I've hadthis connection before with her Aunt Lenci. It's so hard todescribe. I will lay down on the floor and she will run to meand put her head down in front of mine...nose to nose. It'salmost like she's trying to say something to me...something veryemotional. This literally gives me the chills. Iwonder what she is thinking and feeling. I wonder if she's ascurious and intrigued as I am. 

Iszy is just a bundle of love. Though she hasn't bonded verywell with me, Jason and Pristine, I can tell by the way she looks at usthat how we feel about her is reciprocated. A mysteriouslittle creature she is. She is content just sitting in hercage watching Pristine from the other side of the room.Weekends when I go outside for my coffee and smoke breaks fromhouse-cleaning, she will prance her way to the door and just stare atme with her big brown eyes. I can't imagineour homewithoutour'lil Isz'. :love:

--------------------------------------------------------------

Pristine jumped on the couch last night and landed right on Jason'sface, poking him in the eye withhernails. OUCH!:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

Let your mind wander when you and Pristine areon the floor. You and she do have a special connection and ifyou just clear your mind, it'll come to you what she's trying tocommunicate with you. As Jane Goodall said, you have to havea close connection in order for the communication to takeplace. You have that, now you just have to free yourself ofpreconceived notions or other people's thoughts about animalcommunication and let her in. Let your automatic thoughtsthrough and you'll be able to understand her facial expressions, herbody language, and her mood and the translation will happen. 

Iszy's so funny. She's so independent, until you guys are outof the room or she's at the doctor's office. She's Ms. Coolthe way she plays like she doesn't need you or really care, then isright there at the window looking at you like "Where yagoin?" when you walk outside.What aLittle Phoney!

Jason sure does take some hits from those two. :laugh: I love how the girls stick together in your house.

:highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Oct 27, 2005)

Carolyn, their expressions are just so magical,aren't they?! Whoever said that humans were the superiorintelligent species is so wrong. I can't help but feel thatthese creatures know way more than we ever will.The only difference between us and them is that their communication islimited. They know things that we cannot even begin tocomprehend. This is what entices me. As the_inferior_, I need to know.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, they are amazing, Lissa. As JaneGoodall was saying, China actually warns their people oftornados/hurricanes by watching what the animals are doing.They're senses are so much sharper than ours. 

I think that if people could put aside thebarriers theyhaveandobserve the creatures, they'd be amazed athow much they are communicating with us...which is all thetime. I can look at my three and their antics each night andget a different message from them all the time. One reallyrobs themselves of thinking that animals are shallow. Theyfeel love, anger, grief, contentment, happiness, anddepression. I think that's whatmakes people likeyou, others on this forum and Iget so upset when people justdiscard that because the animal can't speak for itself. Thosepeople miss out on the biggest blessings God/Our Higher Power gaveus. Those that do 'get it' though, are touched so deeply andtheir rewards are many. 

I know that my rabbits havetaught me a lot about patience,the importance of staying in the moment, being aware ofchanges/stressors, how yelling doesn't work, how deep stress effects usall,being aware of the environment we're in,and somany other lessons.

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Oct 27, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Those people miss out on the biggest blessings God/OurHigher Power gave us. Those that do 'get it' though, aretouched so deeply and their rewards aremany.


Amen! :bunnyangel:


----------



## liv4pete (Oct 27, 2005)

Your girls are beautiful and so full of character. What sweeties!
You are very pretty too! ( i never smile in pics either!) You have a very beautiful family!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## doodle (Oct 28, 2005)

I have been enjoying your conversation aboutrabbits (animals) and the deep connections we can have withthem. It's so true and so amazing. I've alwaysthought they must know more than we do. Maybe humans are moreintelligent, but knowledge and understanding are much more thanthat. I remember when my nephews were first born and I heldthem in my arms, I felt overwhelmed with the feeling that they, beingso new, were much closer to God than I ever will be in mylifetime. I believe that's how it is with animalstoo. They know things that our adult human minds often missout on. 

I seriously can't imagine life without animals. I just don't know what I'd do without them!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

*doodle wrote: *


> Iremember when my nephews were first born and I held them in my arms, Ifelt overwhelmed with the feeling that they, being so new, were muchcloser to God than I ever will be in my lifetime. I believethat's how it is with animals too. They know things that ouradult human minds often miss out on.
> 
> I seriously can't imagine life without animals. I just don't know what I'd do without them!




Couldn't agree more, Doodle!

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

What Jason and I refer to as "the naughty face".


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

The ferret pose.


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

The turtle pose.


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

Iszy's new upstairs setup.


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

I love her hair in this one.


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

Sitting pretty.


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

From left to right:

Angel, Lenci, Iszy and Pristine.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like she's got a lovely little corner of the world. 

Lucky baby girl.

:inlove:

I agree about her hair in that one picture. It looks great!

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

Cuddles and kisses...


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

Aww! Look at Pristine love her Mom! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

:love:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 17, 2005)

I love your wall of pictures - what a gorgeous bunch of bunnies!


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I love your wall of pictures - what a gorgeous bunch of bunnies!


Those are all my babies. :sunshine:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 17, 2005)

Oooohh Lissa, what wonderful pics. Pristine iscertainly grrowing into a real beauty. I love the Ferret and turtleposes . I notice there are a lot less Iszy poops in the pictures 

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I notice there are a lot less Iszy poops in the pictures


That's only because I vacuumed. :embarrassed:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 17, 2005)

LOL. And there I was, thinking Iszy had suddenly become houseproud 

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Nov 29, 2005)

Pristine learned how to jump on the chair.






Proud daddy.






Playing.
















Pristine likes to pull the bows off the tree.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Look at that Beautiful Girl!






Lissa, your tree is beautiful, as are all the pictures ofPristine. What a beautiful young Lady she's turnedinto. 

I hope you're feeling better today. You sounded prettymiserable last night. Hope you got plenty of sleep and areforcing yourself to drink orange juice and eat something so that you're100% soon.





I'm glad tosee you on the forum this morning. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Nov 29, 2005)

I feel about 20% better this morning. I'm still very tired. :bed:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

See how you go, Lissa. If you have totake a 1/2 day, do it. Will say a prayer that youget progressively better. You probably should've stayed hometoday. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Nov 29, 2005)

I would have stayed home, but I just have to much work to do.:run:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Dad used to say, "If you don't have your health, you don't have anything."

Take care of yourself first!

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Nov 29, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Dad used to say, "If you don't have your health, you don't have anything."
> 
> Take care of yourself first!
> 
> -Carolyn


Yes mom. :wink:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Well_SOME_

body'sgotta remind you to take care of yourself!

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 29, 2005)

She just looks so at home and comfortable on that chair .

Love the tree, Lissa. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you Jan.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Lissa (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Lissa (Dec 2, 2005)

For some reason my pictures are disappearing. Here it is again.


----------



## ariel (Dec 3, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Forsome reason my pictures are disappearing. Here it isagain.


 Now this is a beautiful photo!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh wow, I *love* that photo. I think it is even better with it not being in colour. Truly touching 

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Dec 27, 2005)

Silhouette.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Dec 27, 2005)

*Lissa wrote:*


>




This is my favorite picture ever of you guys! I've never seen you look so happy.

I love it!

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you. Don't mind my zits. I have no makeup on. :embarrassed:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 27, 2005)

We should all look so pretty with no makeup on.

Nope, didn't notice the flaws, just noticed that brightsmile. I don't think I've ever seen a real smile fromyou. It looks great on you. You should do it moreoften.

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 27, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> > This is my favorite picture ever of you guys! I've never seen you look so happy.
> >
> > I love it!
> >
> > -Carolyn


I agree. I think you look fab, Lissa. A really lovely, natural picture!

jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 28, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > > This is my favorite picture ever of you guys! I've never seen you look so happy.
> ...


Ditto! Not very many people look better without their makeup on than with it! 

Wow! What blessings God gave you! Cute bunnies, Cute Hubby and Cute You!!! 

Raspberry


----------



## Lissa (Dec 29, 2005)

:hug:Thank you.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 23, 2006)

This is the engraved mirror that Jason got me for Christmas. It's a picture of me and Lenci.






My two babies...


----------



## cheryl (Jan 23, 2006)

lissa,

i loved so much looking at this thread,omg :shock:your familyis absolutely beautiful,

jason is one lucky guy to be living with three gorgeous girls



now just look at this picture ohh wow it is just priceless






every picture on here is just sooooooooo lovely



cheryl.....


----------



## Lissa (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you Cheryl! Jason said the sweetest thing to me the other night. He told me 

that one of the reasons he loves the bunnies so much isbecause they make me smile. :inlove:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 23, 2006)

Very cool mirrorLissa- And very cool guy who would think of such a personal gift togive to hiswife!



Raspberry


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 23, 2006)

Awwwww!!!!! Lissa you deserve tons of happiness!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 23, 2006)

Awwwwwwww Lissa what a wonderful lovely hubbyyou got there. You are so lucky to have a wonderful man in yourlife. I just love that mirror just georgous. 

That is the sweetest thing a lovely hubby would say to his wife.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Angel.  I am verylucky to have a husband that is into bunnies as much as I am.In fact, he almost convinced me into getting a pet store bunnyyesterday. He knows that I refuse to buy pet store bunnies,but he really had me wanting that rabbit.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 23, 2006)

I love that mirror - could you send your hubby over here to have a word with mine 

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Jan 24, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Ilove that mirror - could you send your hubby over here to have a wordwith mine
> 
> Jan


:laugh:


----------



## Lissa (Jan 25, 2006)

A picture of me and Pristine this morning.


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 26, 2006)

Great pic Lissa! I bet you had tons of fuzzy white hair on your suit after that though.

I :heartristine.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 26, 2006)

It doesn't matter what I'm wearing, I ALWAYS have plenty of Pristine fur on me.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 26, 2006)

Awww, look at the mom and her baby girl - sweet picture!

Jan


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 26, 2006)

What a great picture! :jumpforjoy:


----------



## Lissa (Feb 1, 2006)

Running around the house with papaya in her mouth.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 1, 2006)

:shock: OMG. When I first looked at that pic quickly, I thought that was her tongue!!!! :embarrassed:

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Feb 1, 2006)

Haha. Someone else thought it was a piece of bacon! LOL


----------



## naturestee (Feb 1, 2006)

It does look like bacon!:shock:


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 1, 2006)

What a cute little girl! I can't get enough of her. It does look like bacon!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 3, 2006)

Those are such beautiful pictures, Lissa. I love the mirror (it's gorgeous!), even more so the thought behind it. My bunnies don't like snuggling on the bed for some reason. They just run around the bed, maybe snuggle usfor a few minutes then they'll jump off. Hopefully, when they grow up, they can learn to sleep beside us. Right now, I'd also be too afraid to fall asleep beside them. I might roll over and squish them.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you tailof2rabbits.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 20, 2006)

Miscellaneous pictures.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 20, 2006)

:rofl:Great pics!

Jan


----------

